# Usa Karate Championships



## Shinzu (Apr 7, 2002)

the international tang soo do moo duk kwan association will be hosting their 3rd annual tournament on april 20th, 2002 in clarks summit PA.

if anyone is interested please email me for more info.

the events are sparring, breaking, forms and weapons.

hope to see you there....  TANG SOO!


----------



## arnisador (Jul 4, 2002)

We never received a review of this event! Can we get one?


----------

